# Connecting multiple bluetooth speakers to one source ....



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Everyone. Been a HTS member for a while now although I don't post a tremendous amount, I read through many threads ... mostly in the home theater section and I've built a couple home theaters (see my threads if you like ) Over the past year or so I've been looking for something that would allow me to connect multiple bluetooth speakers together and enable me to play the same music throughout the house. Lets face it almost everything has bluetooth capabilities - speakers, soundbars, tv's, computers etc. So I thought it would be a nice way to get "whole house" audio without cutting sheetrock and fishing wires.

Well, I couldn't find really anything so my brother in law and I built a "gadget" that can do this. I am trying to do some market analysis and see if this is something people would buy and use. Also if you know of anything that exists already ... I haven't been able to find it.

I realize SONOS has a solution; however, you need to use their speakers and the price tag is steep. In this case we are talking about a much cheaper alternative in which you can (in theory) use any bluetooth capable speakers - those that you already have or any brand you want.

It also may be a nice option for the typical (average) person/homeowner - non audiophile - that would like to have audio throughout the house without the big investment.


What do you think?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

There are quite a few multi-room wireless systems out there already, though some are wi-fi rather than bluetooth. Sony, Cambridge Audio, Bose, Sonos, Pioneer, Bluesound, Denon, Korus, Polk and Samsung to name a few.


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

nova said:


> There are quite a few multi-room wireless systems out there already, though some are wi-fi rather than bluetooth. Sony, Cambridge Audio, Bose, Sonos, Pioneer, Bluesound, Denon, Korus, Polk and Samsung to name a few.


I understand that there are full system products out there. Those are also quite expensive. This would be an accessory that would allow one to connect bluetooth speakers they already have or enable a cheaper alternative or allow one to pick speakers they want rather than purchasing a complete system. 

For example, JAM has small wireless blue tooth speakers for $25. You can connect 4 or 5 or more together and place them throughout the house. Granted this is not exceptional quality sound nor audiophile quality, but I'm thinking for the average home owner.

Alternatively, think about all the bluetooth enabled devices there are today, sounders, speakers, tv's, etc. One in theory could connect all these together to play the same sound throughout.

Just trying to get a feel if I'm the only one that thinks this is a good idea/product that is marketable.


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

bumping to see if I can get more responses.


----------

